# Finally... our LOTIDE!



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

She's PUUUUURRRRRDDDDYYYYYY guys, I'm jealous! Can't wait to see some pics with fishie blood on her!


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

You guys deserve it! Keep those pics coming.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Is that it???? Just kidding. 

Congrats you two. I'm ready to see Sophie holding up big reds and Garry, well, Garry trouts. Having a Capt'n and Dew in your honor right now. See you on the Goon. 

Jason


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I knew U guys will get it!  His Prayers has been answered!!!! ;D

U guys deserved it!   oh by the way, NICE LT25!  very purdy color!

Stophie,

I dont know if Garry will treat u better or LT25! ;D ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks like you guys worked your way to the top! 13' than 15'4 now LT.
I like the set up, no frills just fish.

One addition I would suggest would be some FL #s, Makes the cops happy! ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

And a Carbon Marine sticker and Fish-tape sticker to keep all the Carbon Marine groupies happy too.  I have a 42 inch fish tape that is slick.

It is in the mail since you were one of my pioneer customers.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Really nice ride... it sure looks clean! HP motor? Nothin like a new boat!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! WTG GUYS...CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! We have the 15 on the back... the stickers rubbed off...
Can't wait to get the blood on her!
Thanks Joe!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good for you guys! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] I'm certainly jealous...


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice. 

I rode in Pitpok's LT25 last weekend - I guess I'm going to have to upgrade from my classic soon.

Congrats !!!!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Congrats! Very pretty boat. Ya gotta pole for that pole holder/platform yet? You'll find she poles like a dream!! 
Thresh


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats. Will you guys adopt me?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks great, I'm sure you'll be sliming it soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like I'm late for the party again.

Nice ride guys.

You'll look good in it.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I got her wet today!!! Got 24.6 mph with the ole 15 merc.....not toooo bad  

I love the way the boat feels, it turns on a dime, gets up on plane quickly, and just an amazing stability!! I absolutely love it!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

;D hopefully i'll get to ride in it tomorrow!! 

Maybe Garry will let me drive it...


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice! CastingPillar and push pole on its way next week. I have been working some long hours to fills orders. Garry let Sophie drive for God sakes! ;D

Float Shallower,
Joe
Cm


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Thats great news Joe!!!! We can't wait! Well, she's been good lately so I guess I'll let her drive......... :

;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

bhad idea bhad idea 

garry and sophie call me 407 873 3658


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats on the new ride, a fine day!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> I got her wet today!!!  Got 24.6 mph with the ole 15 merc.....not toooo bad
> 
> I love the way the boat feels, it turns on a dime, gets up on plane quickly, and just an amazing stability!!  I absolutely love it!!


Thats really good! is that the motor you ran on your highsider? If so, how do the two compare?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

It is the same motor. It ran EXACTLY THE SAME!!!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Congrats! * [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Sophie and I went to the St. John's Friday afternoon to run the boat and see if we can't get some bass.  The boat performed beautifully with the two of us in her.  The mouth of Harney is very shallow but we managed to get through and tried the boat in some purty nasty chop.  The boat just ate the chop up with no problem.

We did manage to catch some bass and lost a lot more.... ;D 


































































and about a 12 foot lizard


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very Cool!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

SOPHIE GOT TO DRIVE!!!!! ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> SOPHIE GOT TO DRIVE!!!!! ;D


Notice the concentration on her face.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

;D ;D
I was trying really hard not to hit anything!! It wasn't very wide right there....


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Newest addition!!


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Duuude and Duuudette

Very cool. Does this mean I have to buy the Blue Pearl to keep the mojo going?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

;D I need to get her out of here........... :-/


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> ;D  I need to get her out of here........... :-/


I hope you're talking about the boat.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh yeah......the boat.......


----------



## limelightsc (Mar 22, 2008)

Where do you get those rod holders?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm not sure if these rod holders have hit the market yet...... I really don't wanna say if they aren't.....

I just added a T-bag on the platform so the boat is wide open finally!

Thats right my boat has been T-BAGGED!!!! ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

How did you mount the rod holders, looks good but did you use epoxy ?

or is there a 2ed wall ?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

There is a second wall, I screwed them in with silicon


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

Gary, 
She looks GREAT and the BOAT is not bad either!! 

I hope you guys really enjoy it! 
See ya in Oct!!!

Jim


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks Jim!! Can't wait!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

New additions!!!! 

Two awesome products from Carbon Marine, the casting pillar and push pole. Also a T-bag......


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Lookin' Good Guys! You've got a Lo Tide fishing machine!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet T Bag! ;D Boats lookin good man. I thought i saw you and another truck pullin a boat leavin SR3 early last sunday mornin. I thought it was pretty early to be leavin. like 6:15.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

That might have been me..... I changed my mind on where I was wanting to go....


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

sweet seeing yall in the fresh water.

AC


----------

